# Прострелы после ЛФК



## Haru Marina (20 Фев 2015)

Здравствуйте. Мне 29 лет. Три месяца назад у меня был сильный прострел в пояснице после сгиба, не ходила неделю из-за постоянных прострелов вдоль позвоночника. После того случая появилось напряжение в мышцах после сгибов и прострелы при ходьбе и резких поворотах. Также после нагибаний ненадолго ковыляла одной ногой. С этим всем обратилась к невропатологу. Рентген пояснично-крестцового отдела патологий не показал, зато обнаружилась двусторонняя сакрализация. Лечение - ЛФК, смт (ещё не проходила), никаких медикаментов. После ЛФК появилось жжение и слабые боли, после душа они усиливаются до слабых прострелов. Нужно ли делать ЛФК? Или ЛФК подобран неправильно? Сделать перерыв?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Фев 2015)

Если при выполнении или после выполнения упражнения появляется боль, необходимо или снизить интенсивность нагрузки, или отказаться от упражнения вообще.


----------



## Haru Marina (23 Фев 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Если при выполнении или после выполнения упражнения появляется боль, необходимо или снизить интенсивность нагрузки, или отказаться от упражнения вообще.


Спасибо за ответ.

Состояние ухудшается , иду на дообследование.


----------



## ssv (27 Фев 2015)

Вы что-то неправильно делаете. В ЛФК особо-то и упражнений со сгибами нет)


----------



## Haru Marina (27 Фев 2015)

В моем случае причина оказалась не в остеохондрозе. Хорошо, что после врачей поликлиники пошла на дообследование. ЛФК мне прямо противопоказана сейчас.


----------



## ssv (28 Фев 2015)

Здоровья Вам!


----------



## максимус (6 Ноя 2015)

А почему нельзя ЛФК ? Какой диагноз?


----------

